# Neues Unterforum "Branchen-News"



## Anglerboard-Team (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
kurz zu eurer Information:
wir haben hier der Übersichtlichkeit halber ein neues Unterforum eingerichtet in dem wir zükünftig die News (Pressemeldungen usw.) aus der Angel-Branche einstellen werden.


----------

